# Border in JPanel erstellen



## Cedist (24. Jul 2012)

Guten Morgen,

Ich habe ein JPanel mit Layout null(Ich weiss das ist böse), ist aber nunmal mein 1. GUI und will jetzt nicht alles umkrempeln.
Meine Frage an euch: Ich möchte jetzt Border erstellen, und selber bestimmen wo die beginnen etc.
Ich habe schon gegoogelt und BorderFactory gefunden, aber das geht nicht, da ich ja alle Buttons etc. in nem JPanel habe. Und ich mehrer Buttons z.B. umrahmen möchte.
Könnt Ihr mir Tipps geben, wie ich am besten vorgehen soll?
Oder mit welchen Paketen, Methoden?

Am besten wärs natürlich wenn jmd ne Seite oder so kennt wos auch ein Tutorial dazu gibt 

Gruss
Cedi


----------



## c_sidi90 (24. Jul 2012)

How to Use Borders (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components) 

Da findest du eigentlich alles zum Thema Border. Was mich interessiert, warum sollte jemand einen Border um einen Button machen wollen? Buttons haben standardmäßig sowieso ein Raised Border.


----------



## Cedist (24. Jul 2012)

Ja, um mehrere Buttons und Lables mit einem Abstand zum Button, ich will sozusagen, gewisse Teile des GUI's abgrenzen. Ich hab wie 3 Zonen, welche zum Teil mehre Buttons, Checkboxen, labels etc. haben, und die 3 Teile will ich jetzt mit Hilfe von Borders abgrenzen.


----------



## c_sidi90 (24. Jul 2012)

Da würde ich eher mit verschiedenen Layouts arbeiten und getrennte Bereiche in separate Panels legen, welche wiederum einen Border bekommen. So ist es eigentlich auch üblich.

Für die Abstände gibt es layoutspezifische Methoden wie z.B. setHgap & vGap.

Ich würde dir die Variante mit verschiedenen Panels als Container für die jeweiligen Rubriken von Buttons empfehlen.

Struktur

JFrame
      -JPanel (BorderLayout)
           - ButtonPanel1 (z.B. FlowLayout) Layout setBorder & gaps


----------



## bygones (24. Jul 2012)

auch wenn du es nicht hoeren willst, nutz ein normales Layout. Ueberleg dir gut ob du die Zeit investieren willst ein sinnvolles Layout zu nutzen und dann die Vorteile dessen immer zu haben oder weiter und weiter dagegen zu kaempfen und einfach nur in Probleme zu rennen.


----------

